# المواد الأولية للمنظفات



## عز الدين7 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

:82:السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد في هدا المنتدى الحبيب ومهنتي هي العطور ومؤخرا وجدت
نفسي اميل الى ميدان المنظفات فأخدت في البحت لا كن الاشكال انني لا اعلم 
اماكن المواد الاولية الا اسما كشركة هنكل ولسكيم وللعلم فانا من المغرب ....
الرباط فارجو المساعدة والارشاد 
وجزى الله من اعان اخاه


----------



## عز الدين7 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اين المساعدة يا اخوة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ومنور الملتقى بوجودك وإن شاء الله يجيبك أحد المختصين وأرجو مراعات قوانين الملتقى في الأجابة وبالتوفيق .........


----------



## عز الدين7 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

لا تبخلو علينا


----------



## مروان السيد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي عز السلام عليكم خذ اميلي من الخاص او ارسل اميلك في رساله وانا مستعد لاي خدمات وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------

